# Fallen Angel [OOC] - Calling all my players!



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

Having completed the first adventure our intrepid band is off to find out if war precludes the second apocalypse.  A mysterious half-elf from the plains far to the west brings word that the No-God is resurfacing at exactly the same time that the Shriah has called together the Thousand Temples to declare a holy war.  The half-elf brings word from the elders of her tribe that certain legendary bastions of the No-God are being re-opened and the PCs are following her into the Glimmerwood to find out if she is telling the truth or just looking for treasure.

Right so we are back up to 6 players, but I'll leave it open for a couple of alternates.  If Syfis is still around just let me know and your characters will stay in.  The character creation details are below.  I have opened up the sources available to any WotC or Malhavoc product.  Just let me know what you are going to use.

------
Okay,  so I am just getting into Pbp games as finding gamers here in small town Japan is rather difficult.  As I am new at this I would like to try and run a very short Pbp game based off one of the original adventures on the Wotc site to start.    We will be playing the new one on there Fallen Angel, so if you want to play dont read it.

I am going to recruit 6 5th level characters.  As this is a one-off game background is not critical, though welcome.   First come first serve as is the deal around here I guess.  Priority will be given on a full campaign that I start in the future for those who help out in this one.  

For sources, I would like to use mostly Malhavoc Press books, the Core rules and Psionics (Mindscapes, Minds Eye and PsiHB).  If there is something in another book that you would like please let me know.  32 point buy regular gold for that level.


Fallen Angel 
Rumors of a strange orphan who speaks an unknown
language reach the your ears. Supposedly, the
boy fell from the sky (or emerged from the earth—the
tales are inconsistent) in the hamlet of Elton. Some
believe the boy’s appearance portends a coming catastrophe,
while others say he is gifted with marvelous
supernatural powers and has come for purposes of his
own.

Roster: 
Thels - Michael Swordsbane (human fighter 5) 
Thrarn Iranorn - Riejar Rohat (human fighter 5) - Retired
Rybaer - Lomas Briggenthal (human psion (seer) 5) - Retired
Fanog - Thomas Gangier (human rogue 2 / bard 3) - Retired
Sollir Furryfoot - Syfis (elf, transmuter 5) - AWOL
Someone - Akaros of Deria (human, cleric 5) - Retired
Thomas Hobbes - Mahe (human, druid 5)
flyingricepaddy - Folco (halfling, ranger 5)
Greegan - Erinor (human, rogue 2 /swashbuckler 3)
Sherlock - Brother Provoni (human, cleric 5)
Acid_Crash - Korton (human, warmage 4 / hexblade 1)

Fallen Angel Chapter 2


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 1, 2003)

I am interested. I am assuming that this is D&D3e rules?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

yup 3e.  dont think that this will last long enough to use 3.5


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 1, 2003)

Mind a level 5 diviner?


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2003)

I´m interested; I´ll probably play a cleric (Do we use the standard gods?). Where do we send the characters?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

Sollir: a diviner would certainly be welcome

Someone: for gods I think I will play things a bit more openly.  we will have an animistic religion that allows you to pick a spirit to gain power from.  so essentially pick any two domains.  For characters we will post em here first so I can look em over.

Elaboration on gold,  you can have upto 9000gp (standard for 5th level characters). no more than 2500gp can be spent on any one item.


----------



## Thels (Jul 1, 2003)

Hmm, short campaign. Certainly willing to join. We got one cleric, one wizard? I'll be a Fighter I think.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

One Halfling Fighter/Rogue comin' right up!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

So we have five so far.  1 more spot open.

Thrarn Iranorn - ??
Sollir Furryfoot - Syfis (Elf Transmuter) 
Someone - Akaros of Deria (Human Cleric)
Thels - ? Fighter
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven - Halfling Fighter/Rogue
Fanog - ? Bard


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2003)

Here´s it: 

Character name – Akaros of Deria.
Alignment: CN
Class: Cleric level 5
XP: 10000
Race: Human Gender: Male Age: 27

ABILITY BONUS 
Str: 14
Dex: 12
Con: 16 (15 point buy + level 4 bonus increase)
Int: 10
Wis: 16
Cha: 10

Combat stats:

HP: 39 A/C: 20=10+9 (armor) +1 (Dex) Speed: 20 ft 

Saving throws: Fort: +10 Ref: +3 Will: +8

Initiative bonus: +1

Main weapons:

Melee: +5 Total Attack bonus: MW Greatsword: +7
Damage: MW Greatsword 2d6+4. Crit: 19,20/x2


Ranged: +4 Total Attack bonus: Light crossbow +2
Damage: 1d8.  Crit 19,20/x2

SKILLS 

Knowledge: Religion +4=4 ranks +0 Int
Concentration +11= 8 ranks + 3 Con
Spellcraft +4= 8 ranks + 0 Int
Heal +7= 4 ranks + 3 Wis

FEATS 

Martial weapon Proficiency (greatsword) [Domain]
Weapon focus (greatsword) [Domain]
Power attack
Cleave
Great Fortitude

CLASS FEATURES AND RACIAL TRAITS 

Extra feat at level 1
Extra skill point per level, 4 extra skill poits at level 1
Proficiency with all armors and shields, proficiency with simple weapons.
War Domain: Proficient and Weapon focus with deity chosen weapon
Fire Domain: Rebukes fire creatures, turn water creatures.
Rebuke Undead 3 times/day
Spontaneous casting of Inflict Spells.
Divine Spells.

LANGUAGES 

Common

EQUIPMENT 
name + price + weight 

Armour 
+1 Full Plate 2650 gp, 50 lb.

Weapons 
+1 Greatsword 2350 gp, 15 lb.
Dagger 2 gp, 1 lb.
Light Crossbow 35 gp, 6 lb.

Other 
Crossbow bolts (10) 1 gp, 1 lb
Wooden holy symbol 1 gp, negligible weight
Backpack 2 gp, 2 lb with:
-Healer´s kit 50 gp, 1 lb.
-Waterskin 1 gp, 4 lb
-One day rations 5 sp, 1 lb
-Bedroll 1 sp, 5 lb
-Sack 1 sp, ½ lb
-Flint and steel 1 gp, negligible weight
-Everburning torch 25 gp [self made], 1 lb
-Whetstone 2 cp, 1 lb

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (caster level 1) with 50 charges 750 gp.
Cloak of protection +1

Scrolls of: 
-Magic weapon 25 gp
-Summon monster I 25 gp
-Lesser Restoration 300 gp
-Dispel magic 375 gp
-Protection from elements 375 gp
-Divine Power 700 gp

331 gp.

Total weight 89 lb
Carrying capacity: light up to 58 lb, medium up to 116, heavy up to 175 lb.

Commonly prepared Spells:

Level 0: Saving Throw DC 13
Detect Magic, Read Magic, Cure minor wounds x2, Resistance.

Level 1: Saving Throw DC: 14
Bless x2, Shield of Faith, Endure Elements. Domain: Burning Hands. 

Level 2: Saving Throw DC 15
Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds, Bull´s Strenght . Domain: Produce Flame.

Level 3: Saving Throw DC 16
Cure Serious Wounds, Prayer. Domain: Magic Vestment. 


Notes: Akaros follows the ‘teachings’ of wild spirits of violence and destruction. He believes in the end of civilization by war and fire, in an apocaliptic battle soon to be started, so he travels from place to place preaching that. In the group, he´s know as a wild card, but a fierce warrior that can be trusted at least in the middle of battle.

Edit: Minor changes and corrections


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 1, 2003)

*Syfis, female elf Tra5:* CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 5d4+5; hp 17; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+4 Dex); Melee longsword +2 (1d10-1); SA spells; SQ summon familiar (Bat); AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +13, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +8, Knowledge (religion) +8, Search +3, Spellcraft +11; Combat Casting, Extend Spell (Free), Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll (virtual).

*Wizard Spells Prepared (4/5/4/3) (Abjuration and Enchantment Banned):*
0-Detect Magic (x3), Light
1-Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor, Magic Missile (x2)
2-Invisibility, Mark of Air, Rope Trick, Whispering Wind
3-Fly, Gaseous Form (x2)

_Equipment:_ Masterwork Longsword (315), Potions (Cure Light Wounds x8, Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Glibness, Darkvision, Hiding x2, Love x3, Sneaking x2, Truth, Vision x3) 4,000, Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x4 (200), Scrolls (1st-Expeditious Retreat x2, Mage Armor x6, 2nd-Bull's Strength x2, Cat's Grace x2, Endurance x2, Invisibility x3, Knock, Mark of Air x3, Rope Trick x2, Whispering Wind x4, 3rd-Fly, Gaseous Form, Haste, Slow) 4,425 gold, 40 gold remaining

Just stats above, more coming soon on personality and perhaps a short background   Started making my character and went into the process of making a transmuter instead of a diviner, hope that doesn't spoil anything


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

I'd like to join.

I'll have a character concept up later this day. Still mulling some things over, my first thoughts go to a bard.

Fanog


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2003)

Hrm.  All full, eh?  Well, I'll put in for first alternate if someone bails out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

Rybaer, sorry you didnt make it in, I'll let you know if a spot opens up.  As it is my first game I am going to stick to the limits that I have set. 

Fanog, sounds good.  Just go a head and post a character here first.  If you want to use the variant Bard from Malhavoc's Book of Eldritch Might 2 or the PHB one, its up to you.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

The halfling known only as 'Deathshrew' is a very unusual fellow for one of his race/
Could it be the Morbid Demon-Visaged Mask that he wears in Combat, or the wild and feral manner in which he performs in combat...
perhaps it is the fact that this pint-sized Berserker has been seen taking down Ogres in single combat...
Whatever the reason, Deathshrew seems destined to either become a Legend in the Realm or a rather odd but very dead footnote in the Annals of Interesting Warriors.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Rybear,

I am in a couple of games already. If you want to play in this game, I could offer you my spot? Seems fair, to allow as possible an opportunity to play. Let me know if you want the position.

Fanog


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Rybear,
> 
> I am in a couple of games already. If you want to play in this game, I could offer you my spot? Seems fair, to allow as possible an opportunity to play. Let me know if you want the position.
> 
> Fanog *





Thanks, Fanog.  That's a wonderfully generous offer.  I've never played in one of these, so I guess I'll take you up on that.

I've been working on a concept to run a game on here as well.  In return for the favor, I'll guarantee you a spot in it if the premise strikes your fancy.

As for what sort of character I'd like to play, I think I'll probably try a psion...utilizing some of the material from Mindscapes.  (Are you using the new/alternate psi combat rules Erekose13?)  I'll try to fill something of a utility/support role as all the major bases seem to be covered.  Should have something worked up later this afternoon.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Likewise, you could just as easily have my spot, rybaer.
God knows I'm in enough games and I am DMing 5...

Fanog, stay if you like, I have plenty on my plate.


-Uriel


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Uriel and Fanog, Im glad to have Rybaer in the game as we are both kinda getting our feet wet with this.  Ill leave it to the two of you to figure things out.

Rybaer - yes I will be using the Mindscapes version of psi combat.

This game is mostly and experiment feel free to have fun with it and try out what ever you like.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Ducks out before Fanog can...




-Uriel


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 1, 2003)

I was planning on a fighter.  Can have character ready some time today.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok, I'm in. 

Since we've just lost our Rogue, I'm happy to go with a Bard. Heavy on skills, should be able to fill in for a Rogue.

Basic premise is that he's out adventuring to learn. He has a tiny knack for magic (bardic spells), but wants to find out what magic is _really_ about. Knowledge, rogue skills, and Use Magic Device. Probably human.

Today is a bit busy, but I'll have a character up tomorrow.

Fanog


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 1, 2003)

Maybe missed it somewhere...how many buy points do we get for ability score ?


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

point buy as per DMG, 32 points. (It's up in the first post in this thread.)

I had an unexpected night off. Character is nearly done, will post in an hour or so.

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Here he is, let me know if you have any questions, or if I made some mistakes.

Fanog


*Thomas Gangier*, male human Rog2/Brd3
Str 12, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16

SV Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +3
Init +2; AC 16 (+4 armor, +2 Dex); BAB +3; hp 25
_Class abilities:_ Sneak Attack +1d6, Evasion, Bardic Music 3/day, Bardic Knowledge +5

*Attacks*
+7 ranged (1d6+2/crit x3, Shortbow), or
+8 ranged (1d6+3/crit x3, Shortbow within 30 ft.), or
+5 melee (1d6+1/crit 19-20, Short Sword

*Feats:*
Magical Talent (+2 Spellcraft, Kn. Arcana)
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Focus (Composite Shortbow)

*Skills:* (8+1+2)x5 + (4+1+2)x3 = 76 points
Concentration 5 / +6
Decipher Script 4 / +6
Diplomacy 2 / +7 (Syn)
Disable Device 4 / +6
Gather Information 5 / +8
Knowledge (Arcana) 8 / +12
Listen 6 / +6
Search 8 / +10
Sense Motive 5 / +5
Speak Language 2 
Spellcraft 7 / +9
Spot 5 / +10 (item)
Tumble 5 / +7
Use Magic Device 8 / +11 (+13 for scrolls, Syn)
Wilderness Lore (cc) 2 / +1

*Languages:*
Common, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven, Celestial 

*Equipment:* 
+1 Mighty Composite Shortbow [+1 Str] 2450 gp
+1 Studded Leather Armor 1175 gp
MW Shortsword 310 gp
60 Arrows 3 gp

Wand of Magic Missile (5th level, 25 charges) 1875 gp
Eyes of the Eagle 1000 gp
Elemental Charms (BoEM1) 1250 gp
Pillow of Blissful Rest (BoEM3) 100 gp 
Ioun Stone (dull gray) 25 gp

_Scrolls:_ 
1st - Blood Spikes (BoEM2) [x2], Magic Weapon, Spider Climb 100 gp
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds, Darkvision, Knock 450 gp

Traveller's Outfit and basic Adventuring Gear ~10 gp?
3 Sunrods, 4 Tindertwigs 10 gp
Coins and gems 242 gp

*Spells*:
Cast per day: 3/2; DC 13+lvl; Spell Failure 15%
Spells known: 0 - Hygiene, Transcibe (BoEM3), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Open/Close; 1st - Charm Person, Grease, Protection from Evil

*Background* Pretty standard, but what the heck 
Thomas Gangier was born as son of a farmer in a rather small village. His life was little different from the other boys of his age; exploring the woods, helping out on the farm, dreaming of the wide world and the wonders that it held. All of that changed when Thomas discovered that he had sorcerous talent, at the age of 16. He was instantly awed by the brilliance and diversity of magic, and wanted to learn more about it. Thomas decided to learn what magic was really about, and set out to explore the world.

It turned out that Thomas was not really good at doing magic, but what he lacked,  he made up in hard study. He soon found out that he didn't care so much about the actual power that magic gave him, as in the wonders of the diversity of magic. He didn't really pursue the study of his own spells after that, but began extensive research on the different ways that magic manifests itself.

Thomas is very good-natured, an all-round likeable fellow. He is still pretty young, just short of twenty, but has seen quite a lot of the world already. He is quite open and hasn't forgotten the way he was raised, but he tends to be naïve sometimes. Thomas still travels the world in search of (knowledge on) odd forms of magic. Even though he doesn't necessarily 'hoard' magic items, he does have a soft spot for small magical trinkets and charms.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2003)

*Lomas Briggenthal*, human male, Seer 5 (secondary Psychometabolism and Telepathy)

Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 18 (+1 from level), Cha 11
HP 5d4 + 10 (=25)
AC 19 (+2 Dex, +2 Lg Darkwood Shield, +4 Mithril Chain, +1 Ring of Protection)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +9
Align N
Move 30' base (60' downhill, 45' flat, 30' uphill with Boots of Skating)

BAB: +2 (+1 in melee, +4 ranged)
MW Silver dagger (+2, d4-1 melee; +5, d4-1 thrown)
Base Psi Combat +4 (+7 with Mental Adversary)
Default/passive psi combat mode: Psychic Subdual +2

Feats:
Mental Adversary (+3 in psi combat), Overwhelm Buffer (force non-psis into psi combat), Lightning Reflexes, Inner Self, Creature Capacitor (5 point limit)

Skills:  
Autohypnosis (cc) +6; Concentration +10; Knowledge (psionics) +3; Listen +12; Psicraft +7; Sense Motive +12; Spot +12; Stabilize Self (cc) +4

Power Points/day: 12 + 9 (stat bonus) + 1 (Inner Str) = 22
   Creature Capacitor allows storage of 5 points in my body as well.

Powers:
0-level - Inkling, Far Hand, Finger of Fire, Missive, Elf Sight, Float
1-level - Object Reading, Lesser Body Adjustment, Ego Whip, Chrysalis
2-level - Sensitive to Psychic Impressions, Recall Pain


Psi Crystal - "Blaze" (Hero, +2 Fort save)
Int 8; Blindsight 40ft; Emp/Telepathy; Self-propelled 20ft (costs 1pp); AC13, Hardness 8, HP 20.


Gear

Mundane: Masterwork silvered dagger x2, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, 2 days trail rations, flint and steel, waterskin, traveler's garb.  (626.1GP)

Magical: Everburning torch, 4 dull gray ioun stones, cloak of protection +1, ring of protection +1, mithril chain shirt, large darkwood shield, potion: alter self, boots of skating, power stones (levitation, clairvoyance, invisibility, animal affinity x3, darkvision, fly).  (8272GP)

Coin: 101GP, 9SP


Lomas is a skinny young man of 22 years.  While weak, he does not come across as unhealthy.  He generally dresses well and there is a great depth of character and wisdom in his eyes.

Psi manifested itself in Lomas at an early age.  His parents, simple peasants, did their best for him, but often tried to hide their son's talents out of unjustified fear.  In his early teens, a wandering bard recognized and identified Lomas' gifted inner senses.  The bard connected Lomas with another psi for further training.

Lomas' tutelage under the seer Farsath lasted only two years - just long enough for Lomas to feel he was capable of carrying on his own study.  Farsath used her psi powers toward highly dubious and unethical ends, and her demands upon Lomas to do likewise rubbed him the wrong way.  

He has traveled across the country for the last two years - seeing sights, meeting people, and trying to further develop his talents as a seer.  His psicrystal, Blaze, is constantly urging him to perform heroic deeds.  Lomas grumbles at the nagging, but usually concedes and helps those in need.  The psicrystal is, after all, a manifest part of Lomas' subconscious mind.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 2, 2003)

Great looks like we have a number of great characters.  This looks to be lots of fun.  I happen to have entirely too much time on my hands (being a teacher in the summer in Japan means I have to sit on the computer for 8 hours) so I have gone over all of the characters posted so far.  There was a rule I guess I should have posted earlier re: hps.  I work on max at first, half for every level after.  With that in mind here are my notes regarding each of your characters.

someone:  +1000gp, -1 fort, -1 will  (I imagine that you have bought a cloak of resistance +1, in which case you get +1 ref)

sollir: +3 hp, spellbook (should have mentioned this house rule too: for starting wizards their spellbooks have double the spells
they can cast), +135gp (potions came to 3800, scrolls to 4550, rest 515), +1 skill point

fanog: 25 hp, counting up skill points I have you at 3 over.

rybaer: +2 hp, diplomacy is also a crossclass skill for Seers so I think you overspent skill points by 2, just a reminder its 9000gp for when you get to that part.

Thrarn and Thels,  I will have a look over your two fighters when you get them up


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> someone:  +1000gp, -1 fort, -1 will  (I imagine that you have bought a cloak of resistance +1, in which case you get +1 ref)
> 
> *




Yes, you are right, I bought a cloak of resistance that doesn´t appear anywhere. The breakdown of ST are: 

Fort 4(base)+3(Con)+1(Magic)+2(Feat)=+10
Ref 1(base)+1(Dex)+1(Magic)=+3
Will 4(base)+3(Wis)+1(Magic)=+8

I edited the post.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 2, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *fanog: 25 hp, counting up skill points I have you at 3 over.*




Oops, you're right. I really had to squeeze and went through numerous versions. Edited in my post above, removed two points of Wilderness Lore, one of Decypher Script.

Fanog


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 2, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> rybaer: +2 hp, diplomacy is also a crossclass skill for Seers so I think you overspent skill points by 2, just a reminder its 9000gp for when you get to that part.
> 
> *





Fixed up the skill and HP.  I've changed one feat and a 0-level power since the first draft.  Also, gear has been purchased.  Please double-check the costs...each time I tallied it, the numbers seemed to change.  My notes were pretty ugly.

Just a heads up on playing style.  I intend to heavily utilize Object Reading and Sensitive to Psychic Impressions - the defining powers of the character.  In combat, Lomas will always try to drag a non-psi into psionic combat to gain an advantage over him/her.  This will most often be with the attack mode Empathic Multiplier, but could change depending on the nature of the foe.

The armor and shield Lomas uses are a non-issue in spite of his lack of proficiency because neither carries a check penalty.

Let me know if you see anything else you want fixed.  Looking forward to playing.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 2, 2003)

* Character Name :* Riejar Rohat
* Character Race :* Human 
* Character Class(es) :*  Fighter
* Alignment :* Chaotic Good

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 24
* Height :* 6’2”
* Weight :*  200
* Eyes :* Green
* Hair :* Long Brown

* Character Level :* 5
* Known Languages :* Common, Dwarven, 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 16 (+3) 
* Dexterity :* 12 (+1)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
* Wisdom :* 11 (+ 0)
* Charisma :* 12 (+1)


-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 20 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (6) + SHIELD(3) + DEX (1)]

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 19

* AC Penalty: *  -4
* Maximum DEX bonus: *+3
* Armor Type & Weight: * 
  . +1 Large Steel Shield [15 lbs]  (1320 GP)
  . +1 Breastplate [30 lbs]  (1350 GP)
   . 2 Locked Gauntlets [10 lbs] (16GP)

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 
-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 42

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* 7  [BASE(4) + CON MOD (2) + Magic Mod (1)
* Save vs. Reflex :* 3  [BASE(1) + DEX MOD (1) + Magic Mod (1)]
* Save vs. Will :* 2  [BASE(1) + WIS MOD (0) + Magic Mod (1)]

* Special Save Notes :* 
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 GP)
-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +1 

* Base Attack Bonus :* +5

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +8
* Melee Attack Bonus w/ +1 Bastard Sword:*  +10

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +7

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons : * 

.*+1 Bastard Sword* / +10melee / 1d10 +2 damage / 19-20/X2 critical / slashing damage / 10 lbs.  (2335GP)

.*Silver Punching Dagger*  / +8 melee / 1d4 damage / X3 critical / piercing damage / 2lbs. (10GP)

.*Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (+3 STR Bonus)* / +7 ranged / 1d8+3/ X3 critical / 110 ft / piercing damage / 3 lb.  (700GP)
  . Masterwork Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs. (160GP)
  . Masterwork Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs. (160GP)

* Weapon weight: * 24 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
40 Points 
* Climb/9 (Str +3 ) 6 ranks 
*Ride/7 (Dex +1) 6 Ranks 
* Jump/9 (Str +3 ) 6 ranks 
* Swim/9 (Str +3 ) 6 ranks 
Spot/2 (Wis +0 ) 4 ranks [CC]
Listen/2 (Wis +0 ) 4 ranks [CC]
Handle Animal[/b]/9 (Cha +1) 8 ranks


* Armor Check Penalty Applies
+Cannot Use Unless Trained
[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats : * 

Exotic Weapon Proficiency[Bastard Sword]
Weapon Focus [Bastard Sword]: 
Weapon Specialization [Bastard Sword]:
Power Attack
Cleave

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Backpack (Holds)	2gp		2 lbs.
     . Explorer's outfit	 10gp		8 lb.
     . Rope, Silk (50 ft.)10gp		5 lbs.
     . Torch		1cp		1 lbs.
     . Torch		1cp		1 lbs.
     . Grappling hook	1gp		4 lbs.
     . Waterskin		1gp		4 lbs.
     . Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
     . Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
     . Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
     . Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
     . Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
     . Potion Cure Light Wounds 50gp
     . Potion Cure Light Wounds 50gp
     . Potion Cure Light Wounds 50gp
     . Potion Cure Light Wounds 50gp
     .Potion Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
     .Potion Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp


Pouch, belt (Holds)	1gp		0.5 lbs.
     . 5 Pieces Chalk	1cp		*
     . 5 Fishhooks	1sp		*

Pouch, belt(Holds)	1gp               	0.5 lbs.
     . 2 Whetstones	2cp 		1lb
     . Oil (1-pint flask)	1sp       	1 lbs.
     . Flint and steel	1gp		*

Pouch, belt(Holds)	1gp            	0.5 lbs.

*Dog (German Shepard)*	150gp

*Heavy Warhorse*		400gp
   Military Saddle                     20gp
   Bit & Bridle	               2gp    
   Saddlebags(Holds)              4gp
      . Waterskin	               1gp
      . Tent	                               10gp
      . Bedroll                            1sp.
      . Blanket, winter                5sp
      . Rations, trail(6 days)       3gp.

*No weight worth noting.

* EQUIPMENT WEIGHT: * 33.5
* ARMOR WEIGHT: * 55 lbs.
* WEAPON WEIGHT: * 24 lbs.
* TOTAL WEIGHT: * 113 lbs.

* Carrying Capacity*  16 STR        * Light: *  up to 76 lb.  * Medium: * 77-153 lb.   * Heavy: *  154-230 lb.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* 50/PP 27/GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30 feet

* Description*
Riejar is a large, generally good-looking man, standing at 6'2” and weighing about 200lbs.  He is very muscular and his skin is dark and weathered due to years of working on a farm.  
His long brown hair hangs freely around his shoulders and he has a short well-kept beard and mustache.  
An ornate bastard sword is at his side, a dagger is strapped to his thigh and a Composite bow is slung across his back. He also carries a large shield.   
His warhorse carries most of his supplies, but Riejar does carry several leather pouches around his waist and a backpack with a few essentials.

If one were to talk to Riejar they would find him distrustful but polite and intelligent.  He speaks little to strangers but is an enjoyable person if you are a friend.  He has a loud deep voice that seems to attract people’s attention, but when in a strange place he tries to keep it to a whisper.  
A large black German Shepherd named Goliath is always at his side or very close by, keeping one eye on his master and the other on the Warhorse.



* Character History :*
Riejar Rohat grew up on a small farm leading a sheltered but caring life. There he lived with his mother and older sister. His father, Kelirigorn Rohat, was a Knight and Riejar wished that he too could be a Knight one day.

When Riejar was at the young age of 5, his father was slain in a great battle. Riejar's mother forbid her son to follow his dream of becoming a noble warrior for fear that she would lose him the same way she lost her husband.

At the age of 7, Riejar discovered that his neighbor, Keldorn Arath, on the next farm, several miles down the road was a retired fighter. Riejar began to sneak away to see Keldorn and learn the ways of a warrior. Keldorn was an expert swordsman and he spent most of his time teaching Riejar how to use it effectively in combat. He trained for many years learning how to use his fathers sword. 

When Riejar reached the age of 18 he discovered his fathers sword, which was hidden away in his mothers room. He was awed in its ornate beauty and craftsmanship. Angry that his mother never told him about the sword, he confronted her about it. She refused to speak with him about his father or the sword and this only fueled his anger. After some hateful words to his mother, Riejar ran away, taking his fathers sword with him. Knowing that his mother would come looking for him, he stayed at Keldorn's farm, hiding in the barn. Keldorn did not know he was there, otherwise he would have sent him home to apologize to his mother.

Three days later, he awoke from his hiding place, to the smell of smoke. Grabbing his father’s sword, he rushed outside to see a billowing black cloud of smoke coming from over the distant hill, from the direction of his home. In a panic, he ran as fast as his legs could carry him. As he drew closer to his home, his heart only sank and tears welled up in his eyes. His home and barn were ablaze. He could see someone lying in the middle of the road to his house. In the distance he could see a large group of men riding off on horseback. As he slowly neared the body, he could see that it was his mother. He rushed to her aid but it was to late. Her throat had been cut. As he stood up from his mother’s body, to look for his sister, he heard the sound of heavy footsteps behind him. Unsheathing his father’s sword he spun around ready for a fight. Instantly he dropped his sword in horror as Keldorn stumbled forward, his body riddled with arrows. As Keldorn fell to his knees, he tried to speak. “Slavers…” he gasped as he coughed up blood. “Your sister...”, with that he toppled over, lifeless.

Knowing that he would be killed, Riejar resisted the need to chase after the men. With tear filled eyes, Riejar buried his mother and his best friend that morning. Wanting desperately to go after his sister, he hurriedly buried the two and then returned to Keldorn’s home. 

There he found Keldorn’s suit of armor. After equipping a few other supplies, Riejar set off on his journey to find his sister and hunt down the men that killed his mother. In his mind, feeling that he was to blame, he would never forgive himself. From that day on Riejar swore on his father’s sword that he would devote his life to becoming a Knight like his father and ridding this land of evil.

After 2 years of hunting down, interrogating and killing many of the slavers, Riejar found that his sister was being held by a man named Kazadar.  Kazadar was a  wealthy merchant that made a living of selling slaves such as his sister.  Kazadar liked her, and kept her for himself.  Riejar found the merchant in his hometown, entered his house and freed his sister.

Not wanting the same thing to happen to other families, Riejar found Kazadar and killed him.  However, Kazadar was also a high official for the city and was using it for a front to hide his real trade.  Due to this, Riejar is now hunted by mercenaries hired by the City Officials.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is my first stab at this character. Sure I screwed something up so let me know.  I also have a dog for an animal companion.  Let me know if that is okay.


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

Character Name:	Michael Swordsbane
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Erekose13
Race&Gender:	Human, Male
Class&Level:	Fighter5
Alignment:	Chaotic Good
Size:		Medium
Age:		25
Height:		6'6"
Weight:		280lb
Skin&Eyes:	Pale, Brown
Hair:		Short Black

Strength:	18 (+4)
Dexterity:	13 (+1)
Constitution:	14 (+2)
Intelligence:	10 ( 0)
Wisdom:		10 ( 0)
Charisma:	12 (+1)

Fortitude Save:	+6 (+4 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex Save:	+2 (+1 Base, +1 Dex)
Will Save:	+1 (+1 Base, +0 Wis)

Melee Attack:	+9 (+5 Base, +4 Str)
Ranged Attack:	+6 (+5 Base, +1 Dex)
Initiative:	+1 (+1 Dex)

Max Weight:	100 (Light), 200 (Medium), 300 (Heavy)
		300 (Over head), 600 (Off ground), 1500 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	30/x4, 20/x4, 20/x3

Armor Class:	21 (+8 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Deflection, +1 Natural Armor)
Hit Points:	42 (of 42)
Experience:	10000 (need 15000)

Languages:	2 (1 Racial, +1 Int)
Common
Halfling

Skills:		24 (3/level)
Climb		 +6 (+2 Ranks, +4 Str), -5 Armor Check Penalty
Jump		 +6 (+2 Ranks, +4 Str), -5 Armor Check Penalty
Handle Animal	 +9 (+8 Ranks, +1 Cha)
Ride		+11 (+8 Ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Swim		 +8 (+4 Ranks, +4 Str)

Class Abilities:
Armor Proficiency: All Armor and Shields
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple and Martial

Feats:
Cleave
Dodge
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Weapon Specialization: Greatsword

Weapons:
Greatsword +1 (To Hit +11, Dmg 2d6+9, Crit 19-20/x2, Large, Slashing, 15lb)
Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow +4 Str (To Hit +7, 110', Dmg 1d8+4, Crit 20/x3, Large, Piercing, 3lb)

Armor:
Masterwork Full Plate (Armor 8, Max Dex +1, Check -5, Heavy, 50lb)

Other Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit
Ring of Protection +1
Amulet of Natural Armor +1
Quiver of 100 Arrows (15lb)
Backpack (2lb)
2 Sacks (1lb)
Bedroll (5lb)
Winter Blanket (3lb)
Silk Rope (5lb)
Crowbar (5lb)
Whetstone (1lb)
Flint and Steel
10 Torches (10lb)
1 Week Trail Rations (7lb)
1 Week Water Skins (28lb)

Total Weight:	150 lb
Money:		0pp, 168gp, 5sp, 8cp
__________________________________________________
Michael had a knack for fighting since he was a little kid. His great physical strength and good fighting style made him beat any other kid in the neighbourhood. It only made sense to him to make it his profession when he grew older. Now Michael is scavenging the countryside looking for work and adventure, occasionally hiring himself out as a man-at-arms, following rumors of treasure at other times. Though this hasn't made him exactly rich, he's content with his lifestyle and wishes to persue it in the years to come.

EDIT: Had one feat too many.


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> * Strength :* 18 (+4)
> * Dexterity :* 12 (+1)
> * Constitution :* 14 (+2)
> * Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
> ...




Scores over 18 cost more. it costs 2 points to go from 14 to 15 or 15 to 16, and 3 points to go from 16 to 17 and 17 to 18. Also, you get to increase one at level 4 (which in total would count up to str 17. If you want Str 18, you need to lower other scores by up to 3 points).


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry, I am at work,I didnt have my book with me and couldnt remember what the point cost was so I did a search on the web.  The sight I found must have been wrong.  I will fix this tonight once I get home.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay glad to see they are all up.  I have gone over Rybaer and Thrarns characters. I will get to Thels later today.  Here are my notes that I took:

rybaer -  i think your fort save might be a bit high. I only calculate +4, I know that you changed your feat selection, might have missed that. also your gold is a little off: regular equipment: 626.1/628, magic:  8422/8192.  I think that the problem may have been the Fly Power Stone is 375 instead of 150.  that would account for most of the discrepency.

thrarn - 
as thels mentioned your stats are a bit high, the table is:
start at 8
9-14 +1/point
15-16 +2/point
17-18 +3/point
- bracers of armor dont stack with regular armor.  they provide an armor bonus which is the same kind as armor itself provides
- -5hp (10+5.5*4+2*5=42) 
- skills.  only spot and listen are CC.  you have 2(int)+2+1*8=40 skill points, you have spent 38 so you get 2 more. (CC skills cost 2 points for 1 rank)
- equipment: you have
+1 large steel shield (1320), +1 breastplate (1350), bracers of armor +1 (1000) - useless, locked gauntlets 2 (16), cloak of resistance +1 (1000), +1 bastard sword (2335), silver dagger (10), MW MC Longbow 4str (800), mw silver arrows 40 (320), regular gear (49.35), potions (200), dog (30), horse and gear (422)
total - 8852.35
leaving you with - 147.65
- re the dog, yup no problem.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *
> rybaer -  i think your fort save might be a bit high. I only calculate +4, I know that you changed your feat selection, might have missed that. also your gold is a little off: regular equipment: 626.1/628, magic:  8422/8192.  I think that the problem may have been the Fly Power Stone is 375 instead of 150.  that would account for most of the discrepency.
> *





Thanks for double-checking the math.  I think I had the 375 cost the first time around and dropped it when crunching the final numbers...hence my own confusion.  I just dropped one of the Invisibility power stones to put me back under the limit.

The Fort save, however, is correct.  +1 base, +2 Con, +1 Cloak, +2 psicrystal.

Looks like I should be pretty well locked in now.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay, I corrected my ability score and everthing applied to them....I think.   I corrected my Skills.  Got rid of the +1 Bracers of Armor freeing up 1000gp.  I found that a large breed of dog costs 150gp, only can use a +3 Might bow(700GP), and added 2 potions of Cure Moderate(600GP).  That left me with 527 gold and some change...


Think thats everything.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thrarn, missed one thing on the first time through your character which Thels brought to my attention.  At 5th level a human fighter has one more feat (human+1+3+f1+f2+f4=6). 

Rybaer - right missed the psicrystal, sorry bout that.  Looks good.

Thels all good. So everyones characters are ready. Give me a couple hours and I will have the first post in the IC board up and ready.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay we are ready to go.  I have made the first post.  It is in the Playing the Game board under Fallen Angel [IC].  We will continue to use this thread to handle all of the out of character conversations.  If you have something directly pertinent to your post in the IC thread, feel free to put your OOC comments in (()).  I am not a stickler for format like that.  

I have not run a Pbp game before and the first one that I am playing in is about to get off the ground so I am unsure of the protocol for the frequency of my posts.  Would everyone like me to post whenever I feel like it? or would you like me to wait until the entire party has posted to the thread before I reply? 

Note that this will be a really short game (its only a 9 page module) but I can continue it if there is interest.  With that note, lets begin!


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2003)

First game I've played in, so I can't speak much for formatting and turn structure.  I guess I'm cool with you chiming in whenever you think it's appropriate.  Once in a combat situation, timing might need to be a bit more structured around initiative order.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't think there are really any hard and fast rules for the frequency of posting by the DM. My opinion would be to give everyone a fair chance to react before posting a DM update. This will make for a slightly slower game, but will keep everyone involved and avoids consistancy mixups due to people not getting the chance to get a post in with their actions. 

In this case, I think everyone should get a chance to post their first reactions. Once everyone is involved in something, you could give short updates for each character. You could just play around with it, see what you like best.

Also, a suggestion: Would it be possible to set up a thread in the Rogue's Gallery, where we could post our character info? This way, we don't have to dig around in this thread to look for our stats.

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2003)

Sure here is a thread in Rogues Gallery to post our characters;
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55465

Please post just your character sheets over there.  Char Sheet or Stat block format, not picky really.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *
> I have not run a Pbp game before and the first one that I am playing in is about to get off the ground so I am unsure of the protocol for the frequency of my posts.  Would everyone like me to post whenever I feel like it? or would you like me to wait until the entire party has posted to the thread before I reply? *




That´s more an art than a science. If you feel you should give everyone a chance to react, then wait a day. For situations where speed is important (say, exploring a dungeon and choosing if going left or right) then read the answers so far an follow the majority. 

In the pbp I´ve played, it´s rare the situation where everyone agree. I´ve been days in fron of a door debating if opening it, and how. It´s up to you how to solve that situations, either doing what the most people want, making charisma checks, or otherwise. 



> *Note that this will be a really short game (its only a 9 page module) but I can continue it if there is interest.  With that note, lets begin! *




That´s probably the best way to start a campaing. I´ve seen many DMs that started with campaings too vast and ambitious for pbps.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2003)

Okay well then for atleast the first part I will let every one post once before I post.  Then after that I will play it a bit more by ear.  Say around once a day, depending on the situation.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2003)

Posted my character with the changes you added in, and a few minor changes in my equipment list.  Mainly, I sacked a potion of truth and added in a Wand of Unhand (BoEM II) (Disarms from a distance), tell me if this is ok.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2003)

yup all looks good.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2003)

question to those in the game,  as you know i am not up on pbp etiquette, but i dont know how to respond to the person who has just dropped their post in our game.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2003)

er, yeah, I kinda reacted to that thinking that it might have been someone who didn't post their char in the rogue's gallery, but seeing as they haven't, i'll edit my post.

Generally that doesn't happen, it's a bit rude (although it may have been a mistake on the part of the person) and I think the best course of action would simply be to ignore it, and at the bottom of your post ask the person why they did post.

Edit-if necessary, you can email a mod or ask one (in the meta forums or this one, I'm guessing) to delete the post.

Edit-Looking over the other chars myself, Michael's init should be +5 since he has II.


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

Heh, glanced over the Rogue's Gallery and we seem to have 5 human males out of 6 characters. That's pretty odd.

EDIT: You mean Agudo? It's his first post, so I assume it's a newbie mistake. You should report the post to a moderator (using the link in the post), saying a newbie accidentally posted there. Also, you could send an IM to Agudo, telling him to read this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44778 . I'm saying you should do it as the DM to prevent 7 people from all sending the same messages, but if you want, I can do it.

Also, could you rename this thread to 'Fallen Angel [OOC, Full]' or something along that nature?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2003)

Thels, thanks.  I tried to send a pm but apparently you have to be a community supporter.  Could you please contact the moderator and send a polite message to Agudo for me?  Thanks again.


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

You have to be a supporter? Shrughs, didn't knew. Then I can't do it either


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2003)

Right.  So, I'm back from surgery (appendix).  They let me out much earlier than I'd expected.


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2003)

Lightning recovery? Congrats, that´s very good news.


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah, good to hear that you were dismissed so early.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 6, 2003)

Glad that you're back and feeling well


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2003)

Im glad to hear that you are all better so quick.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeling well and being out of the hospital are two entirely different things.  At least I feel much better than I would have expected this soon after surgery.  Originally, they'd planned on keeping me there until Monday morning.  I was up and walking around only 10 hours after surgery, so they let me go home.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 7, 2003)

Rybaer, that's pretty fast. Let's hope that the rest of your recovery will be equaly speedy.

My internet connection was down for the weekend, sorry for not being able to post earlier. I adjusted for my 'absence' in my post.  Erekose, should I always state when I want to use my Bardic Knowledge?

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 10, 2003)

Just to clear up the Lantern Archon/Trumpet Archon.  Its entirely my fault.  I read too quickly and originally posted Lantern Archon.  He was correct in relaying the information to you, and Sollir was right in pointing it out.  I went back and edited the material in my original post after you had pointed it out.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 10, 2003)

Bah, what's an archon or two among friends anyway?  Not that Lomas could tell the difference.  I assume he's just pulling names/categories out of the psycho-ecto-plasmic residue of the site anyway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will have my family coming to stay with us for 10 days so I wont be posting much during that time, especially this weekend while we are in Kyoto.

I will finish up the post for today before I have to go pick them up and I will try to get back to it Monday night, but probably wont be able to till Tuesday.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

That's fine, have fun with your family Erekose


----------



## Thels (Jul 18, 2003)

The damage i received was 11 after damage reduction?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2003)

sorry missed the damage reduction.  reduce all damage dealt by what ever dr you have (from crysalis right?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2003)

Er, plan b, how long does it take to summon a bat familiar? 

Edit-Plan C, syfis can just cast light on herself before turning gaseous, and it'll stick through invisibility, showing her as a floating source of light-might give her away, but Gaseous Form should help prevent most damage, as long as she can keep moving faster than any enemy (with her 90 ft. speed it should be easy to)

Edit-Plan B takes 1 day, I'll opt for Plan C if that's ok with you Erekose (Syphis still has a light spell on her from earlier)


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: Follow the party around. Michael knows his place as frontrank fighter so that's where he can usually be found. He won't push it to the extreme houwever, so when he's deeply wounded, he'll fall back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2003)

Im back, will update the map to the end of the tunnel tomorrow.  I will still be posting a little slower than when we began but definitely more regular like.  

Sollir I will let you go down the cave and for the most part it will be easy, though obvious, to bypass opposition.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 30, 2003)

Erekose,

I have found that split party's work even better in PbP games than in table-top RPG's. They will allow you to pay full attention to all of the groups, without taking away game time from one or the other. The distinction between IC and OOC knowledge isn't really a problem, I think.

BTW, did Thomas find anything of interest on the two dead ogre-bugs? I did a search action earlier, but you might have missed it. (Search +10 if it matters.)

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2003)

note to my players, i will be out of town until tuesday.    my wife and i are going to okinawa for our anniversary as it happens to fall on a long weekend here in japan.


----------



## Thels (Sep 12, 2003)

Have a nice trip!


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks, im back now. look for an update tomorrow after a little sleep


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

No problem Thels, Fanog is just making up a new character as he wants to retire his other one.  We are using the IC thread for wrap up and I will start a new one with the next chapter in our hero's lives. I think I have the basis for the next part worked out in my head, just gotta make some notes. Should be ready in a day or two.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 28, 2003)

Erekose, the background is fine. Should prove to be interesting.  I'll fill in some blanks to give you a general idea regarding what she did prior to leaving her region. I'll let the personality develop itself through role-playing, not sure exactly where it'll end up.

(Psst. It's Nalya, not Nayla.)

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hehe oops, fixed the typo in her name on the first thread.  Yeah I tried to leave a lot open for you to build on/fill in.  As the others dont really have a background I figured it wouldnt be too much of a problem.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, the idea was to go in, do the mission and end the game, so it wasn't really like usefull. We didn't even know how we became friends. If it's usefull, I could work something out though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

If you guys want to go for it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

NOTE - Sollir we have started up the next chapter in the Playing the Game boards.  
Fallen Angel Chapter 2


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

Whoops, kay, I'll post tomorrow (Halloween stuff tonight and tomorrow morning)


----------



## Fanog (Nov 4, 2003)

Uhm, Someone,
I hadn't intended for Nalya to mention the stronghold just yet. She doesn't know exactly what's there, and Fat Jack is still listening in. She doesn't want to let him know anything on what we're about to do...

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah sorry if i didnt make that clear.  I guess i will take advantage of that spoiler text stuff.  It atleast helps keep the secret stuff a little secret, though I find myself reading it in my other games even if it is not for me.

BTW Fanog I just have to thank you muchly, you are doing a great job motivating the party I am very glad you decided to stick around.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2003)

No problem. the last month has been super busy for me too.  Starting next week things slow down significantly, well except my vacation from Dec. 4th to the 9th.  Wont be on at all then.  Just thought I would let you know that I wont be able to post during that week or so while my wife and I are in Bangkok.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2003)

A person in this forum is looking for an opening and as we only have 3 active players I have offered the spot to him.  If he declines I think I will open that spot up for everyone.  I am really liking the way this is going, hope you are all having fun too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2003)

Rerecruiting-

Our game currently has three active players and I would like to recruit another one or two.  The character creation rules are on the first page of this thread.  We have finished one small quest prior to this, so starting characters will be about half a level behind two of the others.  We are playing 3.0 in a homebrew (stolen from lit.) world.  Post here if you are interested.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd like to swoop in and take the open spot, if I may;  I'm currently away from my books, but I should send you something shortly after that.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2003)

Two quick questions:  First, what kind of character would you like me to add?  I've got two ideas (a paranoid, cautious rogue an ascetic, anti-urban druid), and while I prefer the second over the first, it seems like the party could use the first more.

Second: You say to send you anything not from the posted sources... not quite sure how to say this, but how much are you willing to put up with in this respect?  When brainstorming characters, I tend to think of all the stuff I've read so the concepts I like best tend to include things from obscure sources.  I figure it can't hurt to ask what your general tolerance is.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes, glad to have you on board.  Currently the party is heading into the wilderness and will soon be looking for a guide, so the druid would fit in really well.  Though it is possible that they will head to the capital city later.  Which ever you wish to go with I can fit it in easily.  

As far as sources go, I would like to stick mostly to core 3.0 and Malhavoc stuff (and psionics).  That said I do have a lot of resources available and would open up the field for a couple of things.  Just dont go too overboard.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2003)

Just zapped you an e-mail with the stuff I want to know about.  Keep in mind I can make what I want without 'em, but I think they're cool.


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry, but I´ll have to leave the game, since I can´t continue with it for several reasons. I´ll miss Akaros, and wish I could continue, but that´s not possible right now.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 2, 2003)

If there is an open slot i would not mind joining.


----------



## Thels (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Someone. Hope the reasons for this don't have a bad source.

Hmm, if Sollir's not coming back, that would make Michael the only remaining original character out of a party of six.

Welcome Thomas Hobbes.

Wynter Wolf> Well, it's Erokose's call, but I'm pretty sure we have space.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 2, 2003)

im thinking maybe a cleric. Tho if Thomas takes a Druid i might take something else. Of course this is all if im amke the game


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2003)

Druid it is.  Again away from books, so character by this evening.  Erekose said in an e-mail he'll be away from the 4th to the 9th, just FYI.

Edit- And I don't think a Cleric would be amiss, since Someone is leaving.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Druid it is.  Again away from books, so character by this evening.  Erekose said in an e-mail he'll be away from the 4th to the 9th, just FYI.




Hey Guys,

If there's an opening, I'd love to join too.
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Someone, hope you had fun and thanks for your help in playing through my first dming experience on here.  Hope things sort themselves out for you.  If you ever would like to pick up again in the future, just let me know.

Sure Wynter Wolf and Steve Gorak I got lots of room. Let see that makes it:
Thels - Michael Swordsbane (human fighter)
Fanog - Nalya (half-elf telepath)
Sollir - Syfis (elf wizard) - MIA @ the moment
Thomas Hobbes - (human druid)
Wynter Wolf - (cleric?)
Steve Gorak - ?

With that I am going to close recruitment.  I am indeed going to be away from tomorrow in Bangkok, so I will leave you to the character creation stuff and I will check it all over when I get back.  Feel free to discuss things with the players on here and one another.  Thomas Hobbes has a lot of information I sent him by email - feel free to post it here for the others Thomas.

Important threads - 
Fallen Angel Chapter 2 
Fallen Angel Chapter 1 - you dont need to read this one if you dont want to.
This OoC Thread
The Rogues Gallery Thread 
The place I put maps and pics of monsters up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry for being MIA for a while, just been a bot busy lately and it's a tad bit hard for me to keep up with all my games, but I think most of my stuff has cleared up already


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 3, 2003)

Excellent, excellent.  6 is a full game for me   As I posted above, we will get back into high gear again after my trip. I know things might slow down for people around the christmas break, just post and let us know. RL is always more important.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2003)

Character has been posted to the rogues gallery, and as per request, here's part of what Erekose told me via e-mail: 



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Everything is off the cuff based off what I read in a novel recently.  Basically the head of the Thousand Churches has announced a crusade and many people are heading to the capital to find out against whom he will declare it.  The characters however were met by a strange half-elf from the east who has proclaimed the return of the No-god and the coming of a second apocalyse.  So they are seeking ruins that might give some hint as to what they are up against and might lend some creedence to the half-elf's story.
> 
> Your character being human, will not have heard about this No-god person or any apocalypses as all have forgotten about it.  The Glimmerwood has a strange tree at the center which is very large and twisted.  It has a couple of strange runed pillars beneath it and most wildlife stays away because they say that bad spirits haunt the tree.


----------



## Fanog (Dec 3, 2003)

Someone, sorry to see you leave. Hope to see you back some time, perhaps. Take care.

Wynter Wolf, Thomas, Steve, he there. Nice to have you with us. 

Fanog

P.S. I think Erekose made a mistake. As far as I know, Nalya (the half-elf) comes from the west somewhere. Doesn't really make a difference, but jsut wanted to point it out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Gang,

I think I signed up to more games I can handle. I wasn't expecting to get in all of them. So, I'm bowing out before I make you all wait. Sorry about that. I wish you all tons of fun.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Welcome guys.

Have fun on your trip Erokose


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Im back!  Thailand was great fun.  Itll take me a couple of days to go through all my game threads and start up posting in earnest again.  First off the ones I DM   So I will have a look over any characters posted in the RG thread.  Sorry you cant make it in Steve, hope you have fun in your other games.  Oh and Fanog yup I made a little mistake there, West is right hehe oops.

EDIT: Thomas, your character looks good.  Ill introduce him soon.  WynterWolf any word on characters yet?  Let me know as soon as you have an idea and we can work on how to fit your character in.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still no word from WynterWolf so with four again we will start out on the trek to the forest.  Was hoping to add a character at the inn cause it would have been convenient, but I am sure another opportunity will present itself.  Thomas, your character will be joining up very soon


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2003)

Exxxcellent.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

go ahead and post in the IC thread Thomas.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

Might have someone new joining soon   How does everybody feel about upgrading to 3.5?  I dont know that it would affect many people here and I really havent read through the entire SRD. But my friend wants to try a Ranger and the 3.5 one is much better than the old one.  Though if no one really minds we can just keep going with a mishmash of stuff from anywhere.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

I could go with either.  I like the vast majority of 3.5 stuff, but ditto with the vast majority of 3.0 stuff.    So put me down as a not-very-attached 3.5 vote.

(By the by, is everyone still here?)


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 6, 2004)

This would be the aforementioned friend. I'm cooking up a halfling ranger.

I do hope everyone is still here. I've been in this country for 2 months with no gaming whatsoever. This is a clearly intolerable situation for me.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

Fanog sent word that we was backing out to finish his thesis.  Good luck to you Fanog, RL is always far more important than gamin.

I am going to keep Nalya in the game as an NPC because she has become important to the plot of the story.

So... we have
Michael - fighter (Thels)
Syfis - wizard (Sollir)
Mahe - druid (Thomas)
?? - ranger (flyingricepaddy)
Nalya - telepath (NPC)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well it looks like this game is dyin.  I know Thels has been Awol for a while.  how is everyone else faring?  

Will the No-god destroy the world without opposition?
OR 
Will brave heroes seek to prevent his second coming?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 29, 2004)

Just remembered that I never got around to posting my character. He's almost done, and I can finish it up pretty quick, but first I'd like to know there's going to be something for him to do. I don't think Folco, halfling ranger, is really likely to save the world all by his lonesome.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Still present.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

With just the two of you I think I will do some more recruiting.  I think that it might be best to just start with the group together.  It might be a little disconnected from Mahe's point of view though.  For Folco, he has managed to escape from whatever might have been following him - for now.  Having found quite a community here in the forest he has decided to join up with Mahe - the head druid of the forest, to try and find out what this visitor wants (Nalya my NPC).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2004)

That could work.  Whatever everyone wants.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 2, 2004)

... "everyone" being, apparently, me.

Having nothing much invested in the party in its former state, a re-recruiting suits me just fine.

Now might be a good time for a complete 3.5 switcheroo, if that's what was in the works.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2004)

E-mailing missing players also works, incidentally.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm in if you're still interested in continuing this game. I'm thinking Bard/Bladesinger? Not sure...something partially arcane.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yup Im still interested in continuing the game. Ill take a look at the Bladesinger in the 3.5srd but it should be fine (after 3 iterations im pretty sure they will have it right by now)


----------



## Greegan (Feb 4, 2004)

Bladesinger is in the Complete Warrior, FYI. I actually have two ideas I'd like to run past you. Over email perhaps?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2004)

ah okay, I'll take a look at the complete warrior this evening but that should be fine.  As for the other one I am not sure how I would fit him in, that and I dont know where my fiend folio has gotten too. Go ahead with the bladesinger though, that works.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 6, 2004)

:LACE HOLDER::

NAME:      Erinor Argentus
RACE:      Human
TYPE:      Humanoid(Human)
LEVEL:    5
CLASS:    Rogue / Swashbuckler 2/3
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Good
DEITY:    Mystra
XP:        10,000
NEXT:      15,000

STATS:
    Net      Base    Points  Level    Other
STR 10 (--)  10       +2      --     	
DEX 17 (+3)  16       +8      +1     
CON 14 (+2)  14       +6      --     
INT 16 (+3)  16       +8      --     	
WIS 10 (+0)  14       +2      --	
CHA 14 (+2)  14       +6      --	

INIT:        +8 (+4 Dex, Imp. Initiative +4)
HD:          3d10+6 / 1d6+2
HP:          37
AC:  	     14 (10 +4 Dex,)
Touch: 	     14 (+4 Dex)
MOVE:        30’
Arcane Fail%: 0%

OK, decided against the Bladesinger for now. Decided human for the extra skill points and rogue for the sneak attack


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm really sorry, I'll never understand that thingy called 'Real Life'. 

Anyhow, I'm back, if you want me.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope things are at least nominally sorted out now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Glad to have you back Thels, taking a little break while we get our two new characters into the game.  Looks good Greegan, finish Erinor up and drop him over in the Rogues Gallery thread. (should be a link in my signiture post, just click my handle below.)  flyingricepaddy, if you have Folco's equipment ready add that to his character and you are ready to go.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 10, 2004)

Ready.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you have a opening? I would like to join if I could.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry to delay...I'm debating the character choice. Which of those characters up in the Rogue's Gallery are currently playing? I don't necessarily want another fighter if there are two already present.

 Thanks...will post upon reply!!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2004)

the ones that are currently active are Michael, Mahe, Folco, and I have decided to NPC Nalya.

Sherlock, you are definitely welcome.  After you there is one more spot open.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks! 

Are we using 3.5? 

I will wait for Greegan to post his character before I build mine so we don't overlap.


----------



## Thels (Feb 11, 2004)

Erekose chose to make it a 3.0 game because according to him it didn't last long enough for the 3.5 books to come out.

I guess he misjudged


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 11, 2004)

Is there room for another?  Should I read this entire thread?


----------



## Thels (Feb 11, 2004)

According to Erokose there's one more spot. You should read the 1st post in the thread, it's recently updated.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yup like Thels said.  With Acid-Crash I will close recruitment, though I will accept an alternative or two and add your names to a list if there is anyone out there still looking for a game.  For reading, probably good to read this thread and our current game thread (its in my sig).  There is no need at all to read the first chapter as it wont contain much that is relevant.  

I think it would be a good time to upgrade to 3.5 now.  Originally I had said stick to 3.0 cause it was just a short one-shot game.  Now that it has evolved I guess it would be a good time to move up to the new stuff.  A great resource for the new SRD for those who dont have the books (like me) is here.  Thels I think your character is the only one that might need editing, though I am pretty sure that Human Fighters didnt get much adjustment in the new rules.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool.  I'll read this entire thread and read the current one going.  I won't have a character ready tonight but I will design one and come up with something cool.  

If you can, could you send me an email with the details of what books and all I can make my character's from.  I am assuming the PHB and I read that Mindscapes is also available.  What about classes from Complete Warrior and Miniatures Handbook, or Dragon Magazine alternates from issues 310, 311, and 312?  

And, I am just curious, what about the non-magic using classes from Arcana Unearthed?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2004)

i dont have those dragon mags handy. but i have all of wotc and malhavoc.  if you want to try the au stuff, i will take off the bonus feat and let you continue with the phb xp table - you can play magic using classes from there too.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok.  After much deliberation I have come to a conclusion as to what I am going to make.  

He'll be a Human.  His class will be Warmage, level 5.


----------



## Thels (Feb 12, 2004)

Uhm, they get tower shield proficiency and a little more feats to pick from, but that's pretty much it. I like my feats, though, so it was 3.5 compatible in the 1st place.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2004)

When I am done with making my character, where do I post it?

Oh, and after getting started on it, its going to be a Human Warmage 4/Hexblade 1.  I am assuming that I will be getting regular 5th level starting gold, which is 4,300 right?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the Rogues Gallery thread.  You can find links to every one of my threads in my signiture post as well (click my name below)

Gold wise, 5th should be 9000gp.  Which book was Warmage in? Miniatures Handbook or Complete Warrior?

Sounds good Thels, I was pretty sure that Fighters didnt get many changes.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 13, 2004)

9,000 works...what page is that on in the dmg by the way?

Warmage is in the Miniatures handbook, and I was going to multiclass as a Hexblade also (if you allow it) and thats from Complete Warrior.  It would be a Human male Warmage 4/Hexblade 1.  

I will have a basic background to start, I already have the ability scores, skills, and feats selected, but I haven't got equipment purchased yet.  Thanks for the links, I am hoping to get into the adventure/story at a good point.  Tomorrow after school I plan on reading these threads entirely to catch myself up, then I'll post my character in the Rogue's Gallery and let you okay what I have so far.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2004)

the table is on pg 43 of the 3.0DMG also repeated on pg. 145.

Im borrowing the Miniatures Handbook tonight, should be fine so go ahead and make the character. I have checked my Complete Warrior for the Hexblade (and Greegan's Swashbuckler) and they are fine.


----------



## Thels (Feb 13, 2004)

/me should get the Miniatures Handbook. I've held it in my hands, but decided to go for Complete Warrior instead. Oughta grab the Miniatures Handbook somewhere soon...


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 13, 2004)

I will have my character posted today!


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 13, 2004)

Brother Provoni is posted in the Rogues Gallery thread. Description and Background to come.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 13, 2004)

He'll get posted later tonight.  Anyone have any good suggestions for a name for a human trained for war?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 14, 2004)

*Just some ideas*



			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> He'll get posted later tonight.  Anyone have any good suggestions for a name for a human trained for war?




Warman!

Battlehuman!

Fightguy!

OK, OK. How about Kilgore? (It only _sounds_ like it was dreamed up as a corny fantasy name.)


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm going to name him Korton I think.  Oh yeah, is there a specific format you want this posted in?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup the rogues gallery is here - RG


----------



## Greegan (Feb 15, 2004)

Ready to rock and roll whenever...


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm posting it now, let me know if anything is wrong in the calculations, and I will be ready to post tomorrow.  I still have a bit to read and I want to be up to date as much as possible before I start posting in the game.  I will also put in my physical description later and a brief background, but for now I got the character in the RG for approval.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Korton*
diety: the thousand temples works as does no religion. the way i am doing gods is there are 1000 of them so clerics just pick two domains they want and name their god
assuming that hexblade was your first class your hp should be 29
touch ac 12
check bab - i think it might be +4
your Concentration should be higher because of your feat - combat casting
I get a total gold spent at 8847.36 leaving you with 152.64gp
are all spells based off int? if so then dcs should be base 15+spell level.

3rd?  hmm i think it was 2,700 why?

*Brother Provoni*
hp - 31
you have 3 more skill points (human+int 14+2=5)*8=40.
i think you have 727.5gp remaining

*Erenor*
Wisdom base should be 10
hps should be (2d6+4 + 1d6+2 + 2d10+4) = 34
ac should be 14 (Dex+3, bracers +1)
check saves
i think it should be:
Fortitude +4 (Swb3, Bar 0, Rog0, Con1)
Reflex +9 (Swb0, Bar 2, Rog3, Dex3, Grace1)
Will +2 (Swb0, Bar 2, Rog0, Wis0)
rapier should be just +1 as a +1keen would cost 8320. (you have to have atleast a +1 to put any other enhancements on it)  
so it should read - Rapier +7 d6+4 18-20X2 +1 (2,320gp)
i think that you have one too many feats.  where does the 1 bonus one come from?
i think you forgot your human skill points should net you another 8sp.
i think you spent too much - 9883.41gp


*Folco*
saves are each +1 from ring of resistance.

*Character Introduction*
How does everyone feel about skipping this part? We can just assume that you are all in the Trading Post where the party is and over hearing their story decide to join up to unravel the mystery.  If you want more indepth just let me know.  I choose this method because none of you have a background yet (which wasnt actually required for any characters).  I can work with each of you to give you a different intro/motivation if you like.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldn't mind stepping us along.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Korton*
> diety: the thousand temples works as does no religion. the way i am doing gods is there are 1000 of them so clerics just pick two domains they want and name their god
> assuming that hexblade was your first class your hp should be 29
> touch ac 12
> ...




no religion works then.
bab is +3.  Hexblade level 1 has it as +1, but Warmage level 4 has a bab +2.
I'll add in the bonus to concentration to combat casting.
I'll modify my starting gold count.  
I'll modify the hit points.
I think the warmage spells DC are based on Charisma, but I'll check to be sure.

What post is the description of the Trading Post in?


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

The trading post starts halfway the 2nd page and ends halfway the 3rd page. The IC thread is only 4 pages though, so you might just want to read all of it. The 1st adventure had an IC thread of it's own (which shouldn't matter to you guys).


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

yup, what Thels said.  Checked on the warmage you are correct on all accounts, I didnt have the book with me at work to check that one.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 16, 2004)

Roger roger.

Edit--Erekose, I think you mentioned an idea once about Folco knowing the druid already. Works for me, if it works for Hobbes.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 16, 2004)

I would not mind pushing things along.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

Works for me.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay, the new characters have all been introduced to the story line.  Go ahead and post in the IC thread (link in my sig if you havent seen it yet.)  I suggest all new players to read through that entire thread just to get a sense of the direction things are going.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2004)

sorry i havent been replying much to the ic thread of late.  im really sick this week and trying to rest lots.  i will try to have a nice big update once the boards are back up after this weekend.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

Erekose-

I was just updating Mahe for 3.5, and rememered that Amibidexterity and Two-weapon fighting are now just one feat.  Which means that Mahe could already have Vow of Poverty.  This OK with you?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2004)

yup sure go for it


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

Greegan, just waiting for you to post to the IC thread to get things going.  Link is in my signiture.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

OK, Mahe almost done.  Erekose, check your e-mail.

By-the-by, while I was updating Mahe I noticed a thing or two on the other character sheets.  Pardon my picking of nits, but it seems vaguely dishonest to notice and not inform.... 

Folco- Favored enemy applies to damage, not to to hit and damage.

Erenor- In hit dice, you gave yourself one d10 too many.  A weapon has to have at least a +1 bonus before adding any other magical stuff; you can have a +1 keen rapier but not just a keen rapier.

Korton- Not sure if skill points add up... remember, the bonus to int you get from leveling doesn't retroactively add to skill points.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Sorry for not replying for the last two weeks. I had a caching problem on my gateway, so I wasn't able to access the forum since the update  Anyhow, fixed now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

np, i was out of town for the past week, back now.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

No problem Thels, RL is more important.  We will miss you, but thanks for sticking it out as long as you did it was fun.  Take care.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay time to get everyone to ping in.  We have only flyingricepaddy and Thomas Hobbes posting in character.  Thels has left but I would like to see if the others are still around.  If no one else pings in, what do the two of you want to do about the campaign?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 29, 2004)

I like Mahe a lot, so I'd like to keep playing him.  Re-recruit and try it again, with much the same set-up, depending on the characters.  Nalya leads a group of people to Mahe, who agrees to lead them to the place, etc., etc.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

okay will keep it going. lets see if any of the others ping and if no missing shows up then we will try re-recruiting.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am working on the recruitment post now. Should be up tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest.  I am going to change the title so that people dont feel they have to read all the back logs. I am also going to limit things a little more, though I will make sure that the characters the two of you have will fit in fine.  As far as where you will start in the new one, I figure the two of you have been together in the Glimmerwood for the past few months.

Folco escaped from the clutches of the demon about 4 months ago and wandered through the forest at the base of the cliffs for 2 months before coming across Mahe.  They became good friends protecting the forest since then.  

The last time that Mahe saw his fey friend was about 2 weeks ago, currently he and Folco have traveled to the trading post to see about rumors outside the forest and get a few more supplies for the year ahead.

The new post will be titled: The Darkness That Comes Before.  Ill put a link here when I have it all up and ready.


----------

